# I have a few questions about II and renting credits



## cbyrne1174 (May 19, 2020)

I am thinking of owning a WM 5k contract since I'm an east coast Club Wyndham resale owner. I want to only own 5k because it's the minimum liability and owning 5k, then renting 15k at $70 per thousand using WMowners.com costs the exact same as owning 20,000 credits, which is the most I would theoretically use in a year if I booked a huge room or presidential (1 trip). I already would get a free housekeeping credit, so only owning 5k credits seems like a good idea. I already own Club Wyndham's equivalent of 35,000 credits, so that's also why I want to keep it as light as possible, 1 trip a year tops. I want access to the Pacific NW, Texas, Fiji and Mexico, which I don't get much access to with just Club Wyndham.

I was also thinking I could rent 5k credits in combination with my 5k credits to make a 10,000 credit deposit into II for last minute 60 day 2 bedroom Marriott inventory. I live an hour from WDW and have 8 weeks off in the summer (teacher), so I could utilize any 60 day II Marriott summer deposits in South Carolina and Florida. I know a decent amount of legacy Marriott owners end up cancelling their trips last minute. Marriott priority is only for more than 60 days out correct?

Am I able to use other owner's credits for II deposits? I would love to be able to get into Grand Vista, Royal/Sabal Palms, Harbour Lake or Lakeshore Reserve in the summer. Do WM credits have enough trading power to exchange with those resorts?

Also, can I use rented credits to make a 7 night reservaion right at the 13 month mark? I've seen ads that have credit expiration 18+ months away. I would love to stay in a Coral Baja 2 Bedroom Penthouse with a hot tub on the roof but it's 16k credits >.<.

Also the last benefit from owning a small amount of WM credits is that whenever I do an owner update and the weasel tells me I don't have "full access", I get to tell them that in fact, I do have full access to all 220 resorts. In fact it's even better than Club Wyndham retail because I get 13 month priority at all the WM locations plus Marriott. I'd like to see a Club Wyndham retail owner book Fiji using Club Pass lol.


----------



## Eric B (May 20, 2020)

Not sure about the Marriott priority, etc., but I believe the WM credit cost for an II FLEXCHANGE is just 4,000 regardless of the unit size.  That's at 59 days rather than 60 days, but I believe that's what you meant.

Better access to the WorldMark side (e.g., Fiji) is why I picked up some resale WM, too.  I own some non-Wyndham TS as well and have done the math to figure out that I can use Exchange Plus with those to get additional credits at less than 6 cents per credit (plus an HK token), so that's what I'll be doing for extra ones to make big trips there.  If the weasels are smart, though, they'll point out that you don't have access to Club Wyndham South Pacific or Club Wyndham Asia.  It's a long way to go to Australia, though, and I don't think it's worth paying retail to get the limited access to those through Club Pass.


----------



## geerlijd (May 20, 2020)

One detail to consider is WorkdMark limits credit rentals to 2X your account size each year. A 5k account can rent in 10k annually.


----------



## cbyrne1174 (May 20, 2020)

geerlijd said:


> One detail to consider is WorkdMark limits credit rentals to 2X your account size each year. A 5k account can rent in 10k annually.



Thanks, I didn't know that. I still don't think I will ever use more than 20k credits. I can bank/borrow 5k and rent 10k to get to 20k still right?


----------



## Eric B (May 20, 2020)

cbyrne1174 said:


> Thanks, I didn't know that. I still don't think I will ever use more than 20k credits. I can bank/borrow 5k and rent 10k to get to 20k still right?



My understanding is that you could get to 25K that way; 5K from last year's, 5K current credits, borrow 5K from next year, and rent 10K.


----------



## arch53 (May 20, 2020)

Eric B said:


> My understanding is that you could get to 25K that way; 5K from last year's, 5K current credits, borrow 5K from next year, and rent 10K.


I have a small Worldmark account  (7,000 credits) that I use almost exclusively to trade with Interval International. I have generally found that using credits  to trade in II (as opposed to using a deposit-first unit) allows me to get  high quality resorts  in off seasons or in shoulder seasons  ( for example: Marriott, Westin, Hyatt). The maintenance fees are reasonable and are subject to an annual cap. I have been very happy with WorldMark but I have limited expectations about trading for high season, high quality resorts through II. I have not rented WM credits but in addition to the limit on the number of credits, I believe there is a restriction on rental of housekeeping tokens which you  need for the trades with II.


----------



## cbyrne1174 (May 20, 2020)

Eric B said:


> My understanding is that you could get to 25K that way; 5K from last year's, 5K current credits, borrow 5K from next year, and rent 10K.



Awesome, the most expensive room I think I saw on the directory for a 1 bedroom was 22k


----------



## cbyrne1174 (May 20, 2020)

arch53 said:


> I have a small Worldmark account  (7,000 credits) that I use almost exclusively to trade with Interval International. I have generally found that using credits  to trade in II (as opposed to using a deposit-first unit) allows me to get  high quality resorts  in off seasons or in shoulder seasons  ( for example: Marriott, Westin, Hyatt). The maintenance fees are reasonable and are subject to an annual cap. I have been very happy with WorldMark but I have limited expectations about trading for high season, high quality resorts through II. I have not rented WM credits but in addition to the limit on the number of credits, I believe there is a restriction on rental of housekeeping tokens which you  need for the trades with II.



How many housekeeping tokens can you rent?


----------



## 77JC (May 20, 2020)

Owners cannot rent housekeeping tokens.  My experience with WM trading in II is that WM will charge you for the token if you do not have one available.  You can really find some nice properties within the 59 day mark on II off season for 4000 credits.  With a 5000 credit account and a bit of planning you could rent 10000 for two years in a row and with your 5000 to borrow have 35000 available to use.  That could be a nice vacation!

If traveling off season-check the II Getaways before pushing the booking button on your Flexchange exchange.  The last booking I made I chose a Getaway-it was cheaper than using my 4000 credits and paying the exchange fee.  

Jeff


----------



## cbyrne1174 (May 20, 2020)

77JC said:


> Owners cannot rent housekeeping tokens.  My experience with WM trading in II is that WM will charge you for the token if you do not have one available.  You can really find some nice properties within the 59 day mark on II off season for 4000 credits.  With a 5000 credit account and a bit of planning you could rent 10000 for two years in a row and with your 5000 to borrow have 35000 available to use.  That could be a nice vacation!
> 
> If traveling off season-check the II Getaways before pushing the booking button on your Flexchange exchange.  The last booking I made I chose a Getaway-it was cheaper than using my 4000 credits and paying the exchange fee.
> 
> Jeff



I wanted Getaways access as well, but right now, I don't have access to II at all because I only own Club Wyndham. I also have to follow the school schedule, so summer in FL is mainly what I want access to in II last minute.


----------



## ski_sierra (May 20, 2020)

cbyrne1174 said:


> I was also thinking I could rent 5k credits in combination with my 5k credits to make a 10,000 credit deposit into II for last minute 60 day 2 bedroom Marriott inventory. I live an hour from WDW and have 8 weeks off in the summer (teacher), so I could utilize any 60 day II Marriott summer deposits in South Carolina and Florida. I know a decent amount of legacy Marriott owners end up cancelling their trips last minute.



you could get by with 6k blue season deposit. There are lots of threads about it on wmowners. 


			WorldMark Owners • View topic - Spacebanking/Depositing Into Interval International
		





cbyrne1174 said:


> Am I able to use other owner's credits for II deposits? I would love to be able to get into Grand Vista, Royal/Sabal Palms, Harbour Lake or Lakeshore Reserve in the summer. Do WM credits have enough trading power to exchange with those resorts?


yes and yes, I see lots of weeks at those resorts in II with WM.



cbyrne1174 said:


> Also, can I use rented credits to make a 7 night reservaion right at the 13 month mark? I've seen ads that have credit expiration 18+ months away. I would love to stay in a Coral Baja 2 Bedroom Penthouse with a hot tub on the roof but it's 16k credits >.<.


yes


----------



## ski_sierra (May 20, 2020)

Eric B said:


> My understanding is that you could get to 25K that way; 5K from last year's, 5K current credits, borrow 5K from next year, and rent 10K.


you could get even more. Let's say your anniversary is June 1st. So you can rent in 10k credits before end of May and then another 10k on June 1st.

Also, the rented credits can have 2 years expiration so you have a lot of time to work with them. And in the worst case you can space bank deposit those to II.


----------

